# Jakarta Ceria Open's result



## Jani (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, no one has made this thread, so,

Iril AsR 12 mins 5x5 bld, 2nd WR
And he also got 40s 3x3 bld, 3rd WR.

Tomorrow is 3x3, lots of NR has been broken.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2010)

Jani said:


> Well, no one has made this thread, so,
> 
> Iril AsR 12 mins 5x5 bld, 2nd WR
> And he also got 40s 3x3 bld, 3rd WR.
> ...


 
Ohwow! Awesome, Iril!


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 30, 2010)

congratulations Iril !


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

show NRs


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Mbld has start.

Iril 17 cubes
Chuck 15 cubes
Aldo 14 cubes
Michelle 8 cubes
Riadi 6 cubes

I'll post the result later on.


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Mbld has start.

Iril 17 cubes
Chuck 15 cubes
Aldo 14 cubes
Michelle 8 cubes
Riadi 6 cubes

I'll post the result later on.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

17!!! i wish i could do 1


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2010)

Janiii I want some results


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Ando, asr 3x3 single 7.53


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Iril give up in the middle of the solve.

Chuck 8/15. Actually 10/15 but he passed the limit.

Aldo took the wrong cube.

Michelle, 8/8
Reyy 4/4
Riadi 5/6


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Iril give up in the middle of the solve.

Chuck 8/15. Actually 10/15 but he passed the limit.

Aldo took the wrong cube.

Michelle, 8/8
Reyy 4/4
Riadi 5/6


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2010)

Jani said:


> Ando, asr 3x3 single 7.53


 
!!!


----------



## Jani (Oct 31, 2010)

Ando got 10.96s average in the final, and yes he got 1st place.

And the competition has ended.


----------



## heribertus ariando (Oct 31, 2010)

Weee, I got 7.53s single (easy f2l, t oll, j pll) in the first round :-D
And 10.96s average in the final round.
11.00, 10.38, DNF(9.08), 10.97, 10.90 = 10.96
I did wrong u perm algorithm in the 9.08s solve hahaha


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy shat Ando :O


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

Jani said:


> Ando, asr 3x3 single 7.53


 
wow this is insane

and yes please stop double posts


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 31, 2010)

First of all, I'd like to say Congratulations to all competitors.
I'll send the resiult tomorrow. I'm KOCK OUT! KNOCK OUT KNOCK OUT!
Michelle just wonder with HER 8/8 mbld.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 31, 2010)

byebye top 10 single 
Congratz! 7.53 NL


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

Isn't Ando that guy who we thought was cheating?

EDIT: Yeah.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 1, 2010)

Ando was not in the group 4 but he was in the group 5, and here is the scramble :

D2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F' D U F U' F2 U' R' D U ( 21f)


@ Jani,

Please don't give the answer if you dont know exact!


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2010)

I would just like to take this opportunity to stick up for Ando here, as the other thread is closed. He's certainly capable of doing a 7.53 in a competition.
I think it's already been concluded that the scramble wasn't the one that maria posted, as Kir did a reconstruction. I do believe he just got a mis-scrambled cube. 

The cross, and first pair are very easy to see in 2 seconds, and I think that the 2nd pair just follows on from that. If you watch the video carefully, there is a small pause between the first and 2nd pair, which I think is definitely more than enough time to see the 2nd pair is the 3 mover. The rest of the solve is quite normal, and I assume he locked up on the end of the J perm quite badly, due to nerves. Also, it is very easy to see the 6 mover OLL with that last 3 move pair, and the hand is already in position for it naturally. 

I'm just saying, the solve on the video, and with Kirjava's reconstruction doesn't look to be pre-planned in any way to me, and I think it's unfortunately a mis-scrambled cube.

Just my opinion.

The solution I'm going off is

R D2 L2 R U2 F2 D' B2 F D' B2 R' B' L F' D2 U' L B2

Here's the solution;

y LR'FU'R'FRF'RU'R2U'R
y2 RU'R'U'RU'R'URU'R'
yU' U RU'R'
FRUR'U'F'
Jperm


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 1, 2010)

I think for the PERSON who's scramble Ando's cube , he gonna cry if 7.xx sec = DNF! Let him CRY! and I'm sure the persons who were sitting in Scramble team they are able to scramble and all of them are sub 15 or at least sub 20! I let them scramble because they have experience in competitions. I believe that Ando won't cheat! but his friend or his fan loves if it happen.

I'm just doing my best to run this competition. I'm sure there is no Organizer control all scramble cube's while people who are sitting in the scramble table are Experience Cuber's.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 1, 2010)

So sad I can't come in this comp.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 2, 2010)

All scrambles for the first group is on my Facebook. I don't see any scramble looks the same as in that video... so 7.xx = DNF is the best way!

If I found the person who'd like to cheat this competition I will ask to WCA Board to banned HIM, it's irritating me as organizer. I saw on the video that I always tock tock tock tock to remind them how to compete and how to make a competition smooth, fair and On Time!

Sorry Ando, I hope in your next competition your 7.xx will come or maybe your sub 7. Keep on cubing Ando, don't give up.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 2, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> All scrambles for the first group is on my Facebook. I don't see any scramble looks the same as in that video... so 7.xx = DNF is the best way!


 
can you confirm that the judge didn't start scrambling from the wrong angle (like holding red top and yellow front, or something like that)?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 2, 2010)

Odder said:


> can you confirm that the judge didn't start scrambling from the wrong angle (like holding red top and yellow front, or something like that)?




I told them many times in our Indonesia forum Rubikku.ning how to scramble.

and I won't let unknown cuber to do scramble, 3 scramblers.

of course white up and front green, and the judge is NOT the scrambler.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with everything Maria have said.

As we speak, Ando is having a scout outdoor camp with no electronic equipment for these 5 days. That's why we haven't heard any word again from him.

Someone gave Ando a different scramble than any other scramble on the round. The scramble team themselves aren't sure who had Ando's cube to scrambled on that attempt. So we can NOT decide whether this was intentionally or accidentally done. 

I strongly believe that Ando didn't have anything to do with it. Ando is a very nice and honest person, and Ando's 5 seconds solve video was NOT a prepared scramble. It was a friend of Ando who gave the easy scramble to him, and told him that he should try to solve and tape it. And the 5 seconds was what he got on the very 1st try. Ando is well known in Indonesia as a cuber who got his first sub 20 average just in 35 days after he can solve a 3x3x3. And that was more than a year ago.

4e) Competitors must solve the same scramble sequences or scrambled positions per group of competitors.

We also need a more clear regulation on the PENALTY if competitor didn't get the intended scramble. Disqualification of solve? Additional attempt? Or what?

I hope we, especially Indonesian cubers, get a great lesson from this unfortunate incident.

Right now we are waiting WCA Board's decision on this matter, whether to approve or DNF the attempt. We all just want to clear Ando's name that he didn't cheat, and then have our Jakarta Ceria Open results published as soon as possible.


----------

